# Diamondhead



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

T -30 and counting!

Who's going?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

My dad and I plus im dragging my friend SteveJ along with me this time lol

Ill be there 19th, 20th, and the 21st


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there Wednesday to Saturday. 
Looking forward to it, my 13th year. 
Tom


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Same for me. See you all there. -- Scott


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

In for a penny, in for a pound. 

I'll be at the Center of the Live Steam Universe from Sunday to Sunday!

Looking forward to the gathering.

John Riley 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldn't miss it. 

See y'all real soon.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

T -29 and counting!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a little teaser to stimulate the thoughts of DH



I may not have it right. Just click on above link.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And if that didn't stimulate you enough, here are a couple more...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Better version of DH video


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

T -27


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Dave,

It's T-24 for me! You're gonna miss all the good sales at the swap meet!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Art, Thanks for that tease. I saw my alcoholic bumble bee making the rounds!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 19 Dec 2011 11:17 AM 
Hey Dave,

It's T-24 for me! You're gonna miss all the good sales at the swap meet!


Bruce, I was going by the O fish-al opening day.









I gotta swing by Cabin Fever first anyhow.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,

Better check http://diamondhead.org/ as the official first day is the 15th not your readjusted start date for those with other alligences.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See you all on Wednesday. Mark bring lots of goodies. Hope my K-4 is ready by then. Later RJD


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Another short video of John Shawe and others


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep 'em coming Art! I watched John run that coal fired "O" gauge engine, VERY impressive what he can do. The tools he's using looks more like dental tools! 

T -26(ish) days and counting (there are probably those who are already packing their vehicles!)


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

DAve,

So you arre on "Mississippi" time eh?


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to edit the mispellings but there seems to be no button to do so.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

The "edit" button goes away after some period of time (Mississippi or otherwise).


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The "Edit Timeout" period is three hours after posting.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like Bruce tried to correct his typos less than two hours after his post. What happened to the three hours? And by the way, why such a short window to change posts anyway?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Last of my HD videos

http://player.vimeo.com/video/34048947?portrait=0" width="800" height="450" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen> 

UntitledUntitled> from http://vimeo.com/user800260">ART GIBSONFirst and last name on Vimeo.Vimeo.>


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my Flicker site some short videos of DH

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mergib/5388320887/


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be there January 11 - 23. Don't want to miss anything!


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

David,

Is Carol coming with you or is he flying? He didn't say in his Christmas card.


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Dear steamers

Please remember to bring along your Regner bash so that you can enter the contest for the best in show trophy ( judged by Dave Orwig )


Jerry


----------



## dhamilton (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, Bruce. Carol is coming. I am flying alone. Carol is driving down with his son-in-Law and Doug and B.J. Martin are also traveling with them. That is the plan anyway.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

This will be my 6th year, and I'll be driving down with Steamtom1 for the 3rd time. I can't think of a better way to get primed to boil water.

Let's pray for good driving weather. It is T-22 and counting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yves, I'll be bringing some stinky coal for you to try. It's called "Kentucky Lump". Hopefully, it doesn't plug up the flues. It may set off the smoke detectors though and that's not all bad.


Regards,


Will 


p.s. John, Norm, Mike, Joe, Yves and Jerry, don't forget the 2nd annual Scotch tasting. How does an 18 Year Old Highland Glenfiddich Ancient Reserve Single Malt sound? Also, don't forget to either bring or dig up a glass glass.


Let's hope the sun shines on us again!


Mike, who will take the photo this year?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wetrail on 23 Dec 2011 03:18 PM 
Dear steamers

Please remember to bring along your Regner bash so that you can enter the contest for the best in show trophy ( judged by Dave Orwig )


Jerry



DANG!, Since I'm judging it I guess I can't enter my Willi!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And by the way, why such a short window to change posts anyway? 
(You could post this question in the Website forum instead? ) 

As far as I can recall, it started when someone was editing an old, contentious thread to totally change the topic.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Richard S. is going down with all his cooool new cars to pull around. Complete interiors and everything.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So Marty are you coming? You need to come on down and see how the real world of trains operate. Later RJD


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

Will,

Regards your post script: Glasses packed! Suitable libation as well. I'm reminded of the old Scots adage "There's whiskey, and there's good whiskey , but there's nae bad whiskey"

Cheers,

John R.





@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The best videos I have to capture diamondhead (different perspective - timelapse)


This one, watch the green table on the right, you can see the drinking congregation happen before your very eyes


This year, I have more photography toys (HQ DSLR video) and tricks I want to try  (an phone 4s magnetic gorillapod mini tripod, keychain cam) - I can tell you right now - I wont have enough time to do all the things I will want to do there, doh

BTW, get ready to hear my new Weltyk whistle, My C-19 is at Bobs house getting outfitted as we speak  (too bad if you don't like it ) - Thanks Tom for letting my C-19 come for a ride with you on the way to diamondhead!(back from MI)


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Gee, you only got the drinkers at the green table. By the way, they sounded as if they were having as much fun as they were making lots of noise. Too bad the audio didn't pick it up after they got going.

You missed the sippers and philosophers [only as to Scotch] near the tiny circular layout on the brick planter;( 

We'll give you another chance to rectify that omission in about 21 days!

Regards,

Will


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 28 Dec 2011 11:06 AM 
Snip.......
This one, watch the green table on the right, you can see the drinking congregation happen before your very eyes


.......Snip 

As the gathering gets large at the green table and Caleb removes his Daylight consist, I magically appear and discuss the finer points of scratch building locomotives w/ Ernie in the opposite corner. I remember that night and didn't even know I was being filmed. I'm am gearing up for the trip south. Mentally, I'm already there, Thanks Andrew! See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PortageFlyer (Jan 2, 2008)

"Drinking congregation"?.









That would be the sacred gathering of the Association 16mm Narrow Gauge Modellers - North American contingent, with the end of table cooler graciously provided each year by the Wednesday Night Water Boilers from Canada.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Ya, No audio was taken since this was taken with a ton of still pictures, this time I am going to be loaded with an arsenal of camera gear, and steam engines like usual 

As I said again - I doubt I will have enough time to do everything that I want to there.

Setup some tripods, go run some trains or talk some of the best conversations I will have all year.

You guys are the best and I hope to meet more of you and eventually know all of you on a first name basis!

Andrew


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

T- 12!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

T -10ish and counting, let's see if this sneak peak thingy will work.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

I will be there with my Accucraft 7/8 Emma to Forney conversion. 

My wife & I are driving down from Philadelphia in a very small car. We'll be leaving from Diamondhead on an extended road trip, and I'm hoping to find someone who lives along the eastern seaboard willing to bring Emma home with them, and we'll pick her up at the end of our vacation. Anywhere between Miami and Philadelphia will do. Let me know if you are in a position to help out. Thanks, and looking forward to seeing everyone at DH. Jim Coplan aka Dr. J. 

PS: You can see a video of Emma here:


----------

